# Rouse's Mine / Air Raid Shelters - Nottingham Sep 2011



## gigi (Jun 25, 2013)

History taken from Nottingham.ac.uk Website

Rouse’s Sand Mine (Peel Street Caves) is the largest of Nottingham’s four remaining sand mines. Situated to the west of Mansfield Road the mine is 200m from end to end.It is thought that the mine was in use from around 1780 to 1810. However it is possible that the mine was worked from an even earlier date, acting as a direct source of sand for a nearby glass works which was in operation until 1760. The mine was forgotten until about 1892 when the caves became a tourist attraction, ‘Robin Hood’s Mammoth Cave’. A map of 1844 shows a number of properties on Mansfield Road. Some of these have basements cut into the sandstone which open out into the sand mine. In the Second World War the caves were used as air raid shelters. Two new entrances and associated tunnels were cut, lighting fitted and blast walls were added.

Limited photos from here, but still was a good splore. Kudos to my mates for taking me here.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 26, 2013)

That looked a great trip!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow. It's amazing what is beneath our feet.

But what on earth is that first photo??? It looks like a dead tapeworm!


----------



## night crawler (Jun 27, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Wow. It's amazing what is beneath our feet.
> 
> But what on earth is that first photo??? It looks like a dead tapeworm!



I wondered that but is it a 3D depiction of the caves. Looks a great place though.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome shots as usual, cheers for sharing!


----------

